# Noeve cover?



## spotsmom (Jan 20, 2011)

Anyone have a Noreve cover for a Paperwhite they want to sell? Stupidly sold mine a few years ago.  It was a beautiful cover, very simple pure leather with a back kickstand.  Just plain classy!


----------



## PG4003 (Patricia) (Jan 30, 2010)

Noreve covers are my favorite!  But I do not like the kickstand on the back, that's the only reason I have not bought one for my Voyage.  Anyway, I have a Paperwhite Noreve, it's the pale pink color.  Does not have the kickstand.  It's in good condition.  I'll take some pictures later today and post them on here.  I would like $25 for it and I'll pay for shipping.  Let me know if you are interested.  Thanks!


----------

